# how to thank people on the forum



## PureLand

Dear forum members, 

Will you find it annoying if people thank you for answering their language-related questions by first reacting to your post in the thread with "Thank you" or "Agree" and then quoting your post in the thread appreciating your help again in words? By saying so, I mean you will receive two notifications just being thanked, which can be a little irritating.  

Do you prefer to be thanked with a "Thank you" reaction or with a personal thank-you comment, or both? Or what do you think about this issue?

I apologize in advance if you find this question meaningless, but I am sincerely trying to come up with a better way to thank people on the English Only forum. Thank you


----------



## TheCrociato91

Hello.



PureLand said:


> Will you find it annoying if people thank you for answering their language-related questions by first reacting to your post in the thread with "Thank you" or "Agree" and then quoting your post in the thread appreciating your help again in words? By saying so, I mean you will receive two notifications just being thanked, which can be a little irritating.


Not at all.



PureLand said:


> Do you prefer to be thanked with a "Thank you" reaction or with a personal thank-you comment, or both? Or what do you think about this issue?


Either is fine with me. 

I only wished the thank-you button would be available in all forums in order to make the thanking process more agile and subtle.


----------



## DonnyB

I think one of the purposes of introducing the "thank you" reaction was to try and reduce the number of threads that were being bulked out by _successive posts _thanking each person individually for his/her answer.  My personal feeling is that it's a little bit counter-intuitive to 'react' with a thank you and then post one as a message as well, effectively doing the job twice, although other people may disagree with that.  As to which of the two people _prefer_, I suspect you won't get a clear consensus.

A useful feature of the thank you 'reaction', incidentally, is that you can use it to thank other people for their answers, and not just those who've answered your particular question.



TheCrociato91 said:


> I only wished the thank-you button would be available in all forums in order to make the thanking process more agile and subtle.


Most forums now have them, but there are no plans that I know of to extend them to any of the remaining ones at the moment.


----------



## MedFanatic

Dear PureLand, 

That's a great question. I also have the same concern every time I want to thank the people for their kind answers. I tend to both use "thank you reaction" and post thank you in the tread. But like you said, sometimes, intending to show my appreciation, I might irritate them.  I would also like to know which way is preferable for them. Anyway, it is a good opportunity to thank them all.


----------



## elroy

MedFanatic said:


> I would also like to know which way is preferable for them.


 Who's "them"?   As DonnyB said: 


DonnyB said:


> As to which of the two people _prefer_, I suspect you won't get a clear consensus.


----------



## velisarius

Being thanked twice is less irritating than not being thanked at all. 

I think members can opt out of receiving notification for  _thank you/agree _reactions if they find them annoying.


----------



## PureLand

Thank you all for answering my question, TheCrociato91, DonnyB, MedFanatic, Elroy, and Velisarius  

Oh I just found this, Velisarius


----------



## serbianfan

As for me, PureLand, I would prefer some variety, rather than just "Thank you" every time, e.g. "Thanks so much - that was really helpful!" "Thanks, that's a good idea. I'll try to use that expression!" and so on. If someone answered my question in a straightforward way, I might just say "Thank you!" but if I found the answer particularly clear, useful, etc. I would say a bit more.


----------



## PureLand

serbianfan said:


> As for me, PureLand, I would prefer some variety, rather than just "Thank you" every time, e.g. "Thanks so much - that was really helpful!" "Thanks, that's a good idea. I'll try to use that expression!" and so on. If someone answered my question in a straightforward way, I might just say "Thank you!" but if I found the answer particularly clear, useful, etc. I would say a bit more.


I couldn't agree more! That's exactly my style of thanking people here! Thank you, Serbianfan


----------

